# The Last Airbender



## granfire

No, not the movie. 

The animated TV show is available on Netflix, on demand...
One of the best shows made in a long time, a total stand out for Nickelodeon channel.

And - as a bonus - awesome MA scenes with actual real life influences from Chinese Kunfu and Tai Chi...

At first I felt silly liking the show so much, since it was aimed at 7 yo boys and me being an old cow, but I found I was not alone, because the story line is smart and captivating.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

granfire said:


> No, not the movie.
> 
> The animated TV show is available on Netflix, on demand...
> One of the best shows made in a long time, a total stand out for Nickelodeon channel.
> 
> And - as a bonus - awesome MA scenes with actual real life influences from Chinese Kunfu and Tai Chi...
> 
> At first I felt silly liking the show so much, since it was aimed at 7 yo boys and me being an old cow, but I found I was not alone, because the story line is smart and captivating.



I liked watching it.  But then, what little TV I watch is mostly Cartoon Network.


----------



## oaktree

I like the show because Ang uses Baguazhang as his principle fighting method.

From Naruto Neiji and Hinata practice Baguazhang too
here is two nerds doing it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8wA_sM5GfY&playnext=1&list=PLD6E20BE5F8A97BD6

More nerds....Hmmm I should start a cosplay nerd battle....Thread
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUiPZvXl27o&feature=related


----------



## granfire

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


no Cosplay!!!
(then I'll have to find you and give you the atomic-you-better-not-cosplay-wedgy!)


----------



## granfire

Bill Mattocks said:


> I liked watching it.  But then, what little TV I watch is mostly Cartoon Network.



It's what I have on usually, but the quality has gone to the dogs recently.
The best cartoons on are ATM Tom and Jerry, and Phineas and Ferb on Disney...the rest is marginal at best but mostly bad. Avatar was the rare occasion it it was treated accordingly: The red headed step child...


----------



## Bill Mattocks

granfire said:


> It's what I have on usually, but the quality has gone to the dogs recently.
> The best cartoons on are ATM Tom and Jerry, and Phineas and Ferb on Disney...the rest is marginal at best but mostly bad. Avatar was the rare occasion it it was treated accordingly: The red headed step child...



I like Ben Ten, Young Justice, Batman Beyond (I think that's Hub Network).  Star Wars: The Clone Wars is OK.  I used to like more stuff: I liked FLCL and Trigun and Cowboy Bebop, but those are long gone.


----------



## granfire

Eclectic taste for an old man! 

Not much I could add. I think late night on Saturdays they show some of the good ones, but who can stay up til 3 AM....

I miss those animes on CN. Trigun, Inuyasha (I know, girly...) Ben ten is good, I liked teen titans. I actually miss The Powerpuff Girls and Samurai Jack...the latter being really cool in a weid way.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

granfire said:


> Eclectic taste for an old man!



I hear that a lot.



> I miss those animes on CN. Trigun, Inuyasha (I know, girly...) Ben ten is good, I liked teen titans. I actually miss The Powerpuff Girls and Samurai Jack...the latter being really cool in a weid way.



I liked Samurai Jack because it was tongue-in-cheek and because it reminded me of the old comic books from which I think it came - The Tick and Man Eating Cow.  I never liked The Tick cartoons, but the comics were great, as were Sam and Max.

As to cosplay, I went to Youmacon 2008 in Detroit.  Interesting, but I think that will be the last time.  Subcultures interest me, but this particular one is for the kids, not for adults.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wigwam/sets/72157608587580620/with/2995435464/


----------



## granfire

There is nothing like a fat hairy guy dressing up like a preteen girl character to make your eyes bleed! :lfao:

I find Cosplay way scary.... ^_^


----------



## oaktree

http://www.yed.org/community/data/501/anime-cosplay-girl_64_.jpg
Cosplay has its greatness....:bangahead:


----------



## granfire

oaktree said:


> http://www.yed.org/community/data/501/anime-cosplay-girl_64_.jpg
> Cosplay has its greatness....:bangahead:



LOL, I can see that.
(I have seen a few costumes with the 'How in the WORLD is this staying up' factor...of course, it has more impact on a pretty girl than a fat guy)


----------



## granfire

Spinoff series


----------



## mook jong man

Apparently there are talks under way concerning a cartoon series based on the life of Boy George.

Details are sketchy at the moment as to what will be the title of the show , but rumour has it that it will be called.


*THE LAST GENDER BENDER *


----------



## granfire

mook jong man said:


> Apparently there are talks under way concerning a cartoon series based on the life of Boy George.
> 
> Details are sketchy at the moment as to what will be the title of the show , but rumour has it that it will be called.
> 
> 
> *THE LAST GENDER BENDER *



:iws::lisafault:



LOL He wasn't the first, won't be the last...


----------



## mmartist

The Last Airbender is one of my favorite TV shows too. It also felt strange for liking the show but there are a lot of adults out there who are big fans It is a shame that the continuation of the series: The Legend of Korra is not up to the standart.


----------



## rlobrecht

The Last Airbender was on at the perfect time for us.  My son (12 next month) really loved it, so I watched a lot of it.  I enjoyed it as well.

There's a new series - Korra is the new Avatars name, and she's a teenaged girl.  I've only seen a couple of episodes.  It seems to have less martial arts in it.

I concur with the crap on cartoon channels now.  The Regular Show, Adventure Time, and Gumball as just awful.  The Lego Ninjago is not too bad.


----------



## sfs982000

The Last Airbender was one of those cartoons that I think I enjoyed more than my kids did, it's a shame the movie was such a bust.  I've only seen the first couple of episodes of the new series but it seemed decent, I need to catch up with it though cause I missed the last few weeks.


----------

